# Brauche dringend hilfe!!!!!



## Duke-982 (3. August 2012)

*Hallo,

Mein Kumpel und ich haben soenben ein boot gekauft.

Problem is wir haben kein Anhänger.

Wo bekomm ich günstig ein zur miete? 
Kann mir jemand helfen?

DRINGNED!!!


LG micha*


----------



## Merlin (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe!!!!!*

helfen würde ja ....
wenn du schreiben würdest WO ??? und 
wie groß und schwer das Boot ist usw


----------



## Duke-982 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe!!!!!*

ich komme aus potsdam und das boot liegt in  23879 Mölln sind 250 km von hier... 
das boot ist 

370 lang
160 breit
50 hoch

ist also n kleines GFK boot.


wo kommst du her? was willst haben?


----------



## Windelwilli (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe!!!!!*

Miete dir nen Sprinter, da passt das dicke hinten rein.
Dann brauchste auch keinen Anhänger....


----------



## Duke-982 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe!!!!!*

bin mir nicht sicher gewesen ob das passt  

aber hatt ich auch dran gedacht


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe!!!!!*

http://www.boeckmann-center-potsdam.de/anhaengervermietung/alu-anhaenger-at-3015-20.php

.... ragt dann noch 50 cm drüberweg, kostet 30 € am Tag.

Google hat geholfen ;-))

Und der :
http://www.boeckmann-center-potsdam.de/anhaengervermietung/hochlader-ch-4018-27.php

ist noch 20 cm breiter und kostet 40,-€ / Tag.


----------



## Duke-982 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe!!!!!*

brauch ick da n betimmten führerschein?


----------



## mxchxhl (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe!!!!!*

ja einen fürs auto!
|bla:

mfg


----------



## Windelwilli (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe!!!!!*



Duke-982 schrieb:


> brauch ick da n betimmten führerschein?


 

Für den Sprinter reicht ein normaler PKW-Führerschein.
Der hat nicht mehr als 3,5t. zul. Ges.Gew.
Solltest Du die Anhänger-Variane wählen achte darauf, das das Zugfahrzeug den auch ziehen darf, wegen der Anhängelast.

Würde dir ja selbst 'nen Sprinter vermieten (arbeite bei ner Nutzfahrzeugvermietung), nur sind meine beiden Sprinter leider schon unterwegs.....

Gruß, Andreas #h


----------



## Shimanofreak (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe!!!!!*

ja, nen hängerführerschein


----------



## Striker1982 (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe!!!!!*



Shimanofreak schrieb:


> ja, nen hängerführerschein




ich denke nicht tim ^^


----------



## KölnerAngler (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe!!!!!*



Striker1982 schrieb:


> ich denke nicht tim ^^


:vik::q:q:q:q:q:q:q:vik:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. August 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe!!!!!*

Mag Ihm jemand den Unterschied zwischen ANhänger und Hänger erklären ?

Kleiner Tipp : dat eene haste inne Büx ...


:q:q:q


----------



## Duke-982 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Brauche dringend hilfe!!!!!*

*ich danke für eure hilfe 

wir haben den kahn gestern mit einem Kleintransporter geholt 

war ne lange und lustige reise 


den kahn haben wir auf das dach geschnallt und sind sicher und heil angekommen  



*


----------

